
The CuBox Pro: for $160, a tiny, open PC with 2GB of RAM | PCWorld - amalag
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2023758/the-cubox-pro-for-160-a-tiny-open-pc-with-2gb-of-ram.html
======
lifeguard
Hmmm, $160 for a cubox or $35 for a RPi model B.

Given one can get a Windows 8 laptop on sale at Fry's for $260 I don't see
what market this is aimed at.

[http://images.frys.com/art/ads/020113_0pH1uChus/images/P1_FR...](http://images.frys.com/art/ads/020113_0pH1uChus/images/P1_FRI_020113_02.jpg)

